# Dead Vanishing Roach



## skymaster (Jun 6, 2007)

RUN AWAY HIS buddies are commin to get ya!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing: You did it now


----------



## dc4nomore (Oct 1, 2008)

Boric acid does not kill immediately. It kills primarily by dehydrating the suckers, and usually takes 3 to 7 days to work.

You can cut their heads off and they can still walk around, so that may be what happened. Or some of his buddies could have eaten him - they are cannibals. But don't worry, if he isn't dead now, he will be soon. Also, if someone else ate him or even touched him, they will also die soon. So good job.


----------

